# Current HGH quality



## Gt500face (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey fellas. I've been hearing a lot about the poor quality of Chinese HGH being sold on the market right now. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 10, 2014)

Most of the hgh coming out of china is bunk. However I have tested the hygetropin.com.cn brand myself and they scored 17.9. 

You can do a few quick google searches on serum test results. If I get called out on it I will pm you my results.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 10, 2014)

Chinese has been poor quality for a long time now. Nothin new...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 10, 2014)

i am using kefeis and my growth hormone was tested at 37.7.  while not pharma i have been experiencing some amazing results.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2014)

American is the way to go....


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 10, 2014)

i would like to try pharma at some point.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 10, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> Most of the hgh coming out of china is bunk. However I have tested the hygetropin.com.cn brand myself and they scored 17.9.
> 
> You can do a few quick google searches on serum test results. If I get called out on it I will pm you my results.



are those the ones actually labeled hygetropins? I believe they are because all the hygetropin.cn sites sell the generic hyges. The only one with the GMP license to produce the real hyges are biohygene and they are located in Zhongshan china. Nowhere else has the license to produce the originals. These guy are a split off from the original hygene that first had the GMP license. All the .cn sites are located in uk/london/usa. The original hyges dont even say hygetropin on the box....its all chinese writing ...does say hygene though.  Comes in vials with 8iu of growth in them. Anyway that is from my research and experience. My research also stated that the generics were still good but not pharm grade. At 17-18 for a 10iu inject seems on the low side of the scale. Pharm should be above 20 easy however gh testing using blood work is a crude way to test because the values change from person to person depending on the individuals ability to respond to growth hormone. I know my serum levels are higher if I inject im instead of sub q.

My point is there is still some good gh coming from china


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 10, 2014)

they are the brown pinwheel tops. I have used both the 8iu and 10iu versions

hegetropin.com.cn

There are also hygetropin.cn   Those are the two versions I have used. 

There are also many many knock off of hygetropins. Some knock off even look identical!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes that is true!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> they are the brown pinwheel tops. I have used both the 8iu and 10iu versions
> 
> hegetropin.com.cn
> 
> ...



It's a shame you've got to become both a human computer(to keep all different brands, some differ by only a period and 2 letters) a detective with different sources to keep track of in order to  get caught up in it. 
Now, this character throwing around #'s like 37...I know whats going on...you? No? Are you surprised our guys aren't falling over themselves to find out where they're at? Maybe you just got lucky and got in on the shit the scamming mother****ers are trolling with? You know, the "Bait" in the "Bait and Switch". 
What other boards are you from?


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 11, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Now, this character throwing around #'s like 37.



not throwing around numbers bro, here are my test results.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 11, 2014)

The GH I tested a few weeks ago scored 64+ and it is Chinese GH.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

I never said the #'s weren't happening...I know they are. There's also a simple explanation as to how and why 37 and yes 60's are coming up. It's to hype hype the GH in the beginning to recoup cash spent on getting amounts of gh out that are not going to be there for long.
Pacman/Horizon is at it again and the scam is spreading like a disease. What we have to ask ourselves at UGBB is "WHY" a guy who has a lab test in tow showing that generics are testing 1.5 times and sometimes 3 times greater than Pharma GH? 
Are you spreading the "Good Word" out of the kindness of your heart? Are you part of the push to get back the large initial investment to send out generic gh to the right people? Are you just bragging? 
It takes money to make money, And if you weren't sure if I'm saying you're probably part of the scam and you're here to infect and recruit our boards members to get their money....yeah, that's what I'm saying you slick posting punk. Good luck trying to get it asshole. "Character"...didn't like that, huh? Well I don't like GH scams. Suck on that while jacking off to your labs.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Curtsville? Were you over at evo, too? You get around, don't you? Come here and take the kind of posture is not going to help you have a profitable stay here at UGBB.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 11, 2014)

Biggerben,

- The only other board I'm on is Ology and I have made two posts over there in the last year. I moved from there to UGBB following the BS with Rumpy and Doc, like many other did. The only posts I'm making on Ology are in the steroids pic section to help people buying Thai UGLs stuff since I live in Thailand and have a good knowledge of what going's on here
- I'm not pushing, selling anything or trying to scam anyone
- I'm living in Asia for years and my sources are the same for years as well, and none of them are sponsors of any board
- The purpose of my post was simply to state that yes, there are good GH in China, nothing else. I hear so much BS about China from people whose knowledge of the country is limited to eating chinese once a month that I do sometimes chime in for the sake of providing real and solid info, that's all


----------



## goodfella (Nov 11, 2014)

What happened to all that talk about one of the generic's starting to make a come back? Is that something that might happen within now and the next year or ever???


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 11, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Curtsville? Were you over at evo, too? You get around, don't you? Come here and take the kind of posture is not going to help you have a profitable stay here at UGBB.



wow bro, you got me all wrong.  not sure why all of the hostility but it's cool.  i realize it's all about protecting board members.  yes i am at evo as well, how does that mean i get around?  i know many of us are members of other boards.  i have no horse in the gh race, nothing staked, nothing to earn.  just trying to share my experience.  i do have an intellectual intrest in gh and have been trying to learn as much as i can about it, if you take it the wrong way not much i can do about that.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 11, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Biggerben,
> 
> - The only other board I'm on is Ology and I have made two posts over there in the last year. I moved from there to UGBB following the BS with Rumpy and Doc, like many other did. The only posts I'm making on Ology are in the steroids pic section to help people buying Thai UGLs stuff since I live in Thailand and have a good knowledge of what going's on here
> - I'm not pushing, selling anything or trying to scam anyone
> ...



I know more about asia than you bro...I eat that shit 4 times a week!!!


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 11, 2014)

It has been said by many in the know that the two main GH plants in China have been shut down for some time now. I wouldn't trust anything generic on the market at this point. Unless you know first hand where it's coming from GH is a crap shoot. Better ways to spend your money IMO. The only GH I would trust is norvotropin right now. They get consistent great reviews.  Also have seen some 'serotism' 100IU kits getting called human grade but priced slightly above generic values.  Ya, as if that's true.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> It has been said by many in the know that the two main GH plants in China have been shut down for some time now. I wouldn't trust anything generic on the market at this point. Unless you know first hand where it's coming from GH is a crap shoot. Better ways to spend your money IMO. The only GH I would trust is norvotropin right now. They get consistent great reviews.  Also have seen some 'serotism' 100IU kits getting called human grade but priced slightly above generic values.  Ya, as if that's true.


There's good stuff coming. Homer has said so. Grey tops are testing well.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Biggerben,
> 
> - The only other board I'm on is Ology and I have made two posts over there in the last year. I moved from there to UGBB following the BS with Rumpy and Doc, like many other did. The only posts I'm making on Ology are in the steroids pic section to help people buying Thai UGLs stuff since I live in Thailand and have a good knowledge of what going's on here
> - I'm not pushing, selling anything or trying to scam anyone
> ...



I wasn't referring to you, leirus. I was talking to curtisville. I'm seeing him at different boards and I'm sure he does have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2014)

goodfella said:


> What happened to all that talk about one of the generic's starting to make a come back? Is that something that might happen within now and the next year or ever???



Don't quote me but I also heard from someone off the boards that the generic hgh market should be better very soon... 

Lets hope its true, and as Ben said.. I know a few people happy with the grey tops


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 12, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I wasn't referring to you, leirus. I was talking to curtisville. I'm seeing him at different boards and I'm sure he does have a dog in this fight.



you have seen me at 2 boards, here and evo.  i am also at pm where i have 3 posts but don't really like the culture there.  you will also find me on a cycling board, a couple of skiing boards as well as a couple of cigar boards but i don't talk about gh or aas there.  not sure why you find it necessary to go after me but it is what it is.  no dog in the fight but believe what you want i could care less.  i am here to learn.  honestly, i want to make the move to pharma once i find a good source.


----------

